# TT reveal Monday, Mar. 3, 8 p.m. CET



## Drollomite Man (Feb 24, 2007)

According to the Audi AG media site. I believe that converts to 2 p.m. eastern time.


----------



## tt-ho (May 26, 2011)

which probably means official leaked photos of it will appear before then


----------



## Crocodile (May 21, 2009)

Looks good. Not sure about kink in rear window line, though. 

http://www.worldcarfans.com/114030371092/2015-audi-tt-s-leaked


----------



## BMWDAD (May 13, 2012)

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/geneva-motor-show/new-audi-tt-leaked-ahead-show-debut


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Those crossbars in the outer front grilles look entirely too contrived. Not sure how I feel about the LED diffusers, either, but I'm of the opinion that it's going to be very difficult to top what they've done in the current A6, B8PI A4/A5 and 8V A3 headlamps. I think they could've achieved "masculine" in the TT lamps without all of those disjointed intersections.


----------



## kjmurphy (Sep 29, 2012)

Check out pg 17 of the April Car and Driver. As if the interior styling of the Mk3 wasn't bad enough, the next gen will feature a full-width TFT monitor that will now contain all of the infotainment controls in addition to photos, phone contacts, song displays, etc. These so-called "smart dashboards" are a huge distraction and will inevitably lead to an increase in inattentive driving. Glad I have a Mk2.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Base US engine better than I expected*

It appeares that the engine is re-engineered if they are quoting 227 HP for the 2L. I originaly thought Audi might just re-spec the existing 2L engine since, according to APR measurements, the engine was grossly underspeced. 227 exceeds the APR measurments and Audi is noted for under-specing.

Also glad to hear that the height is the same, as some leaks said it was 4" higher which would have a negative effect on CG.

Overall, I like the car but the design is not the mini-R8 I had hoped for last year. I doubt that the design will spur sales to match the Mk 1 sales volume, particularly if they increase prices.

I'll probably be geting a TTS roadsTTer. Looks like a lot of perfromance for the $ if price remains about the same.


----------

